# Edge remote activates TV's input menu



## don911 (May 7, 2014)

When I use the remote that came with my Bolt+ to control my new Edge, my Panasonic TV's on-screen input menu pops up every time I press the select, back, or home button. But as soon as I go back to using the Bolt+ with the same remote, this doesn't happen. Seems very weird since I don't understand how the same remote can be sending out different signals depending on which Tivo box I use. Any ideas?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

CEC?

Do you use/need Wake With TiVo?

Try turning it off?

Also, you may have different Command Sets programmed in to the different remotes. Try alternate command sets in Remote Setup?

-KP


----------



## don911 (May 7, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> CEC? Do you use/need Wake With TiVo? Try turning it off? Also, you may have different Command Sets programmed in to the different remotes. Try alternate command sets in Remote Setup?


It was the Wake With Tivo feature. As soon as turned it off, the TV no longer displayed the input menu. Thanks!


----------

